# Profile Pictures small on Facebook



## UrFavSigma (Mar 12, 2011)

I take pictures a parties, events, etc at my University and I always upload them on Facebook. On most of the pix, when someone sets them as their profile pic, it appears small on the person's profile. I do my photo editing in photoshop elements 9 before I upload them on FB. Anyway that I can get the pictures to be normal size?


----------



## rateeg (Mar 13, 2011)

you cant coz Fb compresses the photos.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 13, 2011)

Im not sure why it does that, ive never had any of my photos miniaturized but I have seen that alot in peoples profiles. My guess is when they are setting it as the profile picture they are cropping it somehow, with the fb editor.


----------



## shmne (Mar 13, 2011)

If they choose the entire image as their crop, of course it will appear small  

I have a large picture as my profile avatar, however I used the FB crop to be on just my face. I think this is what you are asking?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 13, 2011)

It's probably because they're tech noobs and they save the thumbnail of the photo and upload it as their profile photo. If they were not tech noobs, they'd either A. tag themselves and hit "make profile photo" or B. Download the largest image facebook has to offer and re-upload it. (even though that's pretty inefficient)


----------



## UrFavSigma (Mar 13, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> Im not sure why it does that, ive never had any of my photos miniaturized but I have seen that alot in peoples profiles. My guess is when they are setting it as the profile picture they are cropping it somehow, with the fb editor.


  No what they do is click "Make Profile Picture." No cropping at all. I just thought there was a way around it.


----------

